

New Facebook messanger has only one star on the app store - itry
https://itunes.apple.com/en/app/messenger/id454638411

======
sp332
There's been a campaign aimed at the new permissions they ask for, especially
recording audio without asking. People protest by installing the app, leaving
a 1-star review, then uninstalling it.

~~~
itry
How do they ask for that permission? With a popup like the one asking for
sending you notices? I thought apps are allowed to do anything on ios. Can't
remember skype asking me for recording permissions.

~~~
sp332
That might be more of an Android thing, but it does get permission to access
the microphone on iOS. Maybe a bigger reason for iOS users is the recent
change that removes messaging from the main app. That means you have to have
two separate apps if you want to browse and do messaging.
[http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/08/08/facebook-
messenger-...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/08/08/facebook-messenger-
switch-controversy-is-part-misunderstanding-part-
mistrust/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0)

